# Links zu verschiedenen Folien bei PowerPoint



## olitheis (16 Juni 2008)

Hallo,
ich möchte mit MS PowerPoint verschiedene Bildschirmseiten unserer Visu erklären. Also habe ich z.B. einen Screenshot von verschiedenen Alarmmeldungen als JPG in eine Folie eigefügt. Jetzt möchte ich halt, je nach dem, wo ich auf diesem Bild hinklicke auf *unterschiedliche* Folien springen. Ist das irgendwie möglich?
Viele Dank
Oli


----------



## vierlagig (16 Juni 2008)

mach doch einfach ein rechteck oder eine andere entsprechende form drüber, setze füllfarbe und linien farbe auf "keine farbe" und stelle als aktion den sprung zu "folie..." ein ...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 Juni 2008)

Hallo, 

sorry, zuerst habe ich Murks geschrieben.

mit PowerPoint 2007 geht es einfach so:

1. wie vierlagig gechrieben hat: Form erstellen und anwählen
2. rechte Maustaste/Hyperlink einfügen
3. Aktuelles Dokument
4. Folie auswählen
5. Fertig


----------



## vierlagig (17 Juni 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> mit PowerPoint 2007



hatte es mit MSPP2003 getestet, da heißt es aktion, hyperlink ist da nur für externe quellen ... aber das tut dem spaß keinen abbruch 

[edit] ich hab nicht darauf geachtet, aber evtl. ist die reihenfolge der elemente noch entscheidend, also alle verlinkenden formen sollten im vordergrund sein ... würd ich jetz einfach mal so behaupten  [/edit]


----------



## olitheis (17 Juni 2008)

Vielen Dank,
hat so oder so prima funktioniert!
Gruß
Oli


----------

